# For Serious Nilsson Fans: A 1968 Swedish Biography Worth Watching



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In Swedish, English and German, you get a real feel for the day to day life of the divine Nilsson. Some highlights are an extremely long session of the crowd going crazy after Visi D'arte and her masterful acknowledgement of the applause within character, her vocalizing up to high D before performances and a high C recorded from back in the house where you can get the true impact of how her voice must have expanded in a hall. Lots of fun. Very few parts where I needed to fast forward:



. It is a good testament to the way Nilsson could drive an audience wild.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

That link is to a Roswell military brass band thing?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

AndyS said:


> That link is to a Roswell military brass band thing?


Thanks for pointing out that I had provided the wrong link. I have updated with the correct Youtube video. I wish someone had pointed this out eariler.


----------

